

Friendly Numbers - hit

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
EvilTerran
Just a heads-up: You should really have put your link in the "url" box of the
submission form, not the text box.

Also, a permalink to the post (ie, [http://mathema-
tricks.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/what-could-poss...](http://mathema-
tricks.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/what-could-possibly-make-two-numbers.html) )
would be preferable to just linking to the blog's front page, as the link
would stay accurate even after other posts are made to the blog.

~~~
dalke
Another heads up. This poster has been spamming stupid math tricks for the
last few months, often with multiple links to the same topic. A few weeks ago
- probably after so many flags - the style switched from posting to the
*tricks site to posting to an HN page, with the link forward to the real site
as a comment. I assume so as to reduce the number of flaggings.

~~~
EvilTerran
Ah, thanks for pointing that out. It did seem a little spammy, but I was
giving hir the benefit of the doubt.

Next time my spam-sense tingles, I'll check their posting history before
deciding whether to reply or flag.

~~~
dalke
Which wouldn't have helped here - new account with no history. BTW,
interesting combination of 'his' and 'their' as two different ways to express
the genderless third person singular. :)

~~~
EvilTerran
Well, I'd flag a spammy-looking first post as spam when I'd give the same post
from an established account the benefit of the doubt, so it would've helped in
its own way.

I'm trying to get into the habit of genderless singular pronouns, hence "hir",
but, TBH, simply forgot to when I typed "their" instead of "eir". I guess
singular "their" just seems less jarring to me than singular "them", for some
subconscious reason.

------
hit
<http://goo.gl/Efsbd>

